# Table saw Wing/Base Design



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey all,
I posted a thread a couple weeks ago looking for ideas on attaching a router table to replace a table saw wing. Got some good ideas. However, I've decided I want to go another route and am looking for ideas again. 
Here's what I have in mind. First of all, I have a Grizzly 1023 right tilting cabinet saw. I've remover the left wing and attached it to the right wing. So now there are two wings attached to the right hand side of the saw. I machined a hole in the outer wing and tapped holes to mount a router directly to the wing. I want to put another router on the now empty left hand side. I'll most likely use two layers of Melamine covered MDF for the wing's top. One problem I that drives me crazy is that there is a cast iron wheel on that side of the saw that has to be worked around. I will be using an insert plate this time. I want to be able to remove the plate easily so that I can add other plates for other functions. I want to make a down draft box with a peg board top the size of the router insert. I also would like to be able to mount an inverted belt-sander and inverted jigsaw. Another feature I would like to incorporate is a cabinet or box to muzzle the router noise. 
To sum it up, does anyone know of a link to a design that is somewhat similar. Anyone have any other design ideas that they love?


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jeff, I don't know if you subscribe to ShopNotes, but in issue #89, they have the plans for a tablesaw workcenter. It is really for a contractor or bench mount saw, but you could make some easy modifications to it for your Grizzly. I have a 1952 Craftsman tablesaw that I have just restored, and I'll be building the workstion for it.

Here is a link to the workstation through plansnow.com


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

A fellow could do a lot of work on a set up like this one in the picture. It makes a big saw out of a little saw. A real Grandpa's shop rig.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

i like it i think i want to trow my contractors saw away and get a bench top jk it is super cool tho


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a great workstation. Lots of good storage space.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

you know i was just thinking i could use this buy taking my contractors saw off off the base


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

It's portable and has tons of storage…Oh Dadoo really likes this one! Nice post Jamie!


----------



## Jamie (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't have a cabinet saw, just a contractors saw, and 2 benchtops (8" and 10"). This would be perfect for any 10" contractor or bench saw.


----------

